# Home Brewers check this out



## mxsteve625 (Apr 15, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihsXbK-L6lg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 16, 2011)

That was was awsome, and you know he was right about most of it. When you drink homebrew compared to the Miller Light and PBR that I grew up with there are worlds of diffence.

Dave


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes he puts out a few "animated" videos. Since they are in NJ I am familiar with them and have tasted their beer.


----------



## bob1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice and very funny character. i have not been to a bar in years and the wife took me to little bar for b day very nice of her but it is hard to find beer at the bar now days after homebrewing. Not to say I have not messed up my share also but there is no more bud in the future. But i do like corn beer but it takes to long time to sparge. It is worth the wait though home done not the same as bush beer it is def, better.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 18, 2011)

very animated character. I can definitely agree with him that the "big 3" make a watered down product that's inferior to a traditional brew.


----------



## Beer2Wine (May 27, 2011)

that Menendez brothers comment was one of the funniest things Ive heard in a long time! hahaha!


----------



## MrTaylor (May 27, 2011)

I think Baptist ministry was his calling, not brewing. ::


----------

